
Google Maps now shows traffic lights at intersections - bookofjoe
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/31/google-maps-starts-widely-displaying-traffic-lights-on-android/
======
andyshi
It should try to include the waiting time at signal lights when calculating
driving time.

